# Where do I plug in my CPU fan (dumb question, I know)



## rattler1 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have an old HP Pavilion 9790C that I haven't used for a while. I had to install a new power supply into it and I noticed that the CPU fan was not plugged into anything. I have no idea where it plugs in, I've looked around the motherboard, etc thoroughly. If anyone knows of the general vacinity which the outlet might be located, I would appreciate the help.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

On most older units fans plug onto the leads that power the drives. I take it yours is not THAT old for that type connection is so obvious you could not have missed it. So iI take it your fan plug has the little plug, .125 x .250 inch or so. Two wires is a continuous fan and may plug into a mating connector on MB where 12 v. is available, usually near the ATX power connector. Three wire fan is controlled by temp. sensing software, and may plug in near processor. HP website may have PDF file with full illustrations.


----------

